
2020’s Best States for Racial Equality in Education - Reedx
https://wallethub.com/edu/states-education-with-the-most-racial-equality/75962/
======
sokoloff
I find it interesting to ponder:

Is it better for a state to have 15% of white and 15% of black citizens have a
college degree or for 28% of white and 25% of black citizens to have one? If
both groups average 1000 on the SAT, is that better than 1200 and 1150? Is it
better for the median incomes to be $35000 for both or $45000 and $43000? To
have a 90% high school graduation rate or a 98% and 96% rate?

~~~
hirundo
Putting that in the form of a question detracts from the message without
protecting you from harsh judgement. Just say it. Equalizing people to a
lowest common denominator is no good for anyone.

It's the absurd premise of No Child Left Behind, which sounds nice but
logically implies that no child gets ahead.

~~~
sokoloff
That's the thing. You and I seem to agree that the answers above are that the
second cases are all better, possibly obviously better. If you choose
different figures in the questions, I can find cases that would be concerning
to me, even if everyone appears mathematically better off. (If the median
incomes were $500,000 and $45,000 for example.)

Even with the figures I chose, I bet there are people who would wish for them
to be "more equal" even at the expense of lower numbers for both groups.

I think that makes it a genuine question, even though the answer is fairly
obvious to me at those levels.

------
ironmagma
Curious how so many of the states at the top are either solidly Republican or
swing states.

~~~
trhway
>Share of Adults with at Least a Bachelor’s Degree: Double Weight (~36.36
Points)

that is the biggest contributor - so either they strongly and successfully
promote African-American college education or there aren't much whites with
college degrees.

Equality can have different shapes and different ways of achieving it. I for
example come from the USSR where majority of the people enjoyed almost total
economical equality ... of having almost nothing.

~~~
abduhl
Explanation: Democrat-associated states tend to have (old, famous, elite, and
large) schools with strong racist traditions and legacy admission is a
reality.

~~~
redisman
> legacy admission

Hey legacy admission is defensible because... well the only defense I’ve heard
is that it brings the school a lot of money.

------
LdSGSgvupDV
"Oops! This IP address has been blocked due to too many requests."

If my memory is correct, this is my first time to click on this domain.

Did they just ban the race in other continents?

~~~
crowf
Got that too. I too have never visited that site and am not in the US.

